# full size norther white cedar head/foot board



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)

here's my first try at a bed with my new tennon cutter i got the head board and the foot board done.....gott connect them someother time. the post are 6" , 4" verticals, and 3" spindals.
post were bought machined peeled, gotta sand yet also.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's a little tip for ya. Sand everything before you put it together. Makes it a lot easier.

Otherwise it looks great.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Yep... looking good.... I'd like to get more into that and make myself a bed.

By the way, your 6" posts and 3" spindles are vertical... The 4" cross pieces are horizontal... Most people get them mixed up, but I just think of the horizontal bars on a playground.


----------



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)

sorry i was in a hurry the girlfriend was waiting to start the movie....typing faster then i could think!

dave.....thanks for the pic's on the table,still gotta make one. my tennons were kinda crooked and i was having trouble getting all the holes in a straight line. once i get the drill/tennon table and mabey some jigs or somthing to make straight holes then i'll be good to go. the bed can come apart i was just trying to get use to the tools....and i hate sanding 

thanks though guys.


----------



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Terry Beeson said:


> Very nice...


Ditto:thumbsup:


----------



## themechanic007 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice bedroom too, very ummmm woodsy...lol


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Back to nature. Now that's a bed.

Gerry


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks good.
My only suggestion would be to do something with the flat tops of the four corner posts just to soften them up a little. Maybe slightly rounding them over or mimicking the look of the tenons on the other pieces. Just my .04,
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:


----------



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks guys....

firehawk....i was gunna take the belt sander with some 80 in it to taper em a bit....i still got a little finsih work to do to it. i'm moving in a week and will have my first shop, can't wait. gotta start making my list for santa......i think i'll just send him the DELTA catalog!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree with Firehawk. The tops of the post could use some softening. Regardless, you did a fantastic job. I would love to have some of these at the cottage.


----------



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks kenbo. where's you cottage i can give ya a good deal


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I would love a deal!!!!! LOL. The cottage is in eastern Ontario, Canada. I might just have to start thinking about making my own. 
Ken


----------



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)

LOL.....dang  

i tell ya what the tennon cutters i bought came from canada and they seam like they are preaty good (i've barly used them yet). i bought them off ebay ( from the company who makes them) they were half the price of anywhere else. i belive the site is www.logtennoncutters.com if that ain't the right url i'll havve to look at the cutter.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'll have to check it out. thanks for the info!!


----------



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)

well i put the bed on graigslist and i just got a guy who asked for a king size bed and he also bought a local bar and asked if i could build 30 some bar stools! that should be a $2000 job! i hope things work out


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

ESCANABAJOSH said:


> well i put the bed on graigslist and i just got a guy who asked for a king size bed and he also bought a local bar and asked if i could build 30 some bar stools! that should be a $2000 job! i hope things work out


 
Your more daring than I would be. I've thought about doing bar stools but I can't compete with what is being offered over the internet. 

You might want to build a test one first before committing just to see how much time will be involved.


----------



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks dave  

the guy said it wouldn't be till next year, once the place starts bringing in some money. i did plan on building a few for my new house so i told him i would send a pic to the guy. he hasn't commited the order yet but said he'd keep me in mind. i figure if i take some of them biscuits about 3" -4" thick they would make nice looking stools, with the rings and all. i'm just wondering how good somthing like that would hold up? it is going to be for comercial use so mabey i'll have to go with boards? any idea's advice?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Definately go with boards. A cookie slice of a tree will not hold up. Use a good glue like the Gorilla glue with a screw to back it up here and there to hold it while the glue dries.


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey Josh , you didnt tell us how your girl friend liked the new bed, and did it with stand the test :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks again dave....

chev......lol....ain't tried that one out....thats funny cause i asked her if she wanted to when we were taking them pic's 
i try and let the customers "break-in" there bed....lol


----------



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)

i was thinking about somthing like this.....still gunna look at the board option for a heavy use stool though


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey thats nice and heavy duty, different too I like that how many hours did it take and what kinda cost do you have in it? Wont the cracks weakin it?


----------



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)

i didn't make this one....i did a yahoo image search to find a pic of what i had in my head this one came out the closest. i think that is ERC i would be using northern white cedar....so the dark red color wouldn't be there. but other then that.....thats what i was thinking.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm just not convinced that it would hold up over the long run. Also you have to think about the comfort of the customer. Sure it looks nice but with all the irregular edges it might be a bit uncomfortable to sit on.


----------



## ESCANABAJOSH (Jun 28, 2008)

i just talked to the guy and he's gunna email me some pics of what he was thinking. i think for my "hobby" bar in my new house i'm gunna make some like the pic above. did ya's notice the tag on that stool? 180 bucks!!!!


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

ESCANABAJOSH said:


> i just talked to the guy and he's gunna email me some pics of what he was thinking. i think for my "hobby" bar in my new house i'm gunna make some like the pic above. *did ya's notice the tag on that stool? 180 bucks!!*!!


And that's why it's still for sale.:laughing:


----------

